# AW dragstrip modifications



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm reworking the AW dragstrip wiring to fit a 4-lane wide track, and to make starting the tree and changing the batteries more convenient.

Here is the modified starting tree. I detached the hanging tree that came with the dragstrip, then split the ribbon wires coming from the top and put them down the sides of the tree so they came out the bottom. Then I attached a hollow brass tube to the bottom of the tree and routed the wires down the tube. The tree was then covered with a plastic case to hide the wires. 










The button to start the tree was removed from the top of the AW starting gantry and mounted on a piece of wood to be attached to the table so the tree can be started remotely.











I bought battery holders to run the AW start and finish electronics. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a 3 'AA' holder locally, so I modified a 4 battery holder to work. This makes it so I don't have to remove the bottom of the AW barriers to get at the batteries to change them.










Here's one of the modified finish line 'win lights'. I cut the original one in half so I could place the win lights wider apart.










This is the the beginning of my starting line setup. I will power each lane with an AFX tri-power pack. I started with two AFX orange tampo terminal tracks and sanded the orange off. I drilled holes for the AW optical sensors.










Still need to make a table for the dragstrip, and figure out how to mount all this stuff.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

That really looks Sweet!! I really like that idea..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a lot of work, but in the end it's going to pay off!! Looks cool already and it's still pieces.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome idea and modification of pieces. :thumbsup: Your end result will be a much more realistic dragstrip - instead of the goofy AW design....
Keep up the good work, and you'll have a Great looking and operating Dragstrip


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How did it turn out?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Heres mine.. Its still wip..


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great modifications, really like the remote start & battery box for replacement! Looks GREAT, stirlingmoss! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking track!!! Like those diecast advertisng items too!!! RM


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks guys..
tree and finish gate lighting are fully functional also,
I will get more pics up soon when its finished.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great setup & look forward to future posts. ..RL


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

if that's the same Blue Moon, I've been to their home outside Las Cruces New Mexico. 
speedy 
btw really nice track.


----------

